# Post-Apocalypse Zelda



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

I think this is pretty cool (inb4 Legend of Zelda: Fallout). There's more pictures (enemies and locations) and what the person who done this has to say at the source.

(Click for larger image) 













Post-Apocalypse Zelda, Part 1
Post Apocalypse Zelda, Part 2


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are some pretty cool pictures.

It's too bad nintendo would never pick this up, because it'd make a pretty awesome new Zelda game.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Would be...a interesting parallel universe to play in.

Sends to Nintendo/jk


----------



## Mirby (Dec 15, 2011)

This does look pretty awesome.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks nice but I hate Link's short hair and Zelda in general.

I like it, though.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Dec 15, 2011)

Post apocalypse??  You mean Wind Waker??


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

soulx said:


> Looks nice but I hate Link's short hair and Zelda in general.
> 
> I like it, though.


I like them better, you can't really have a post-apocalypse world with kawaii animu faces.


----------



## donaldgx (Dec 15, 2011)

Good for fan-fiction i suppose. The only thing i dislike about his designs is the Hero's Sword. It looks really...... well, they are not that good


----------



## nando (Dec 15, 2011)

why does link have boobs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 15, 2011)

Eh, I don't really like it. It doesn't look typically "post apocalyptic", just Zelda with some different art. Nothing struck me as "post apocalyptic" except for the cover art. Which even then kinda fell flat for me when Link's "shield" is a riot shield for the "Hyrule Police". Because apparently they can develop a police force and riot gear but fuck guns.

Plus their faces are kinda odd. Not because they're not "kawaii anime faces" but they're just odd. Zelda's also got a mean case of man face.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 15, 2011)

im starting to get sick of the whole post apocalyptic thing


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 15, 2011)

If Nintendo DID pick this up for a future idea, they'd have to tone it down a bit. But this is a really good idea.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2011)

It's a good thing that Ganon and Zelda have access to completely intact, snazzy formal wear in a destroyed, burnt out world.

I don't know; the art is certainly nice, but I doubt it would be enough to sustain an entire game.


----------



## Ben_j (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't like such a game. Besides, not that his drawings are bad, but I would find this design awful in a Zelda game.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

Zelda looks like a guy.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eh, I don't really like it. It doesn't look typically "post apocalyptic", just Zelda with some different art. Nothing struck me as "post apocalyptic" except for the cover art. Which even then kinda fell flat for me when Link's "shield" is a riot shield for the "Hyrule Police".* Because apparently they can develop a police force and riot gear but fuck guns.*
> 
> Plus their faces are kinda odd. Not because they're not "kawaii anime faces" but they're just odd. Zelda's also got a mean case of man face.




Just because he doesn't have a hard to maintain, hard to keep stocked gun, doesn't mean they don't exist.

I know Fallout has bullets in every single container, desk, drawer, safe, etc, but that's not actually how things would work. A sword (or any melee weapon, really) is more realistic in a post apocalyptic scenario, unless it takes place in the US where you literally WOULD find bullets everywhere to use.
Even putting that aside, guns are also pretty...fragile...in reality. They do require some TLC after a while of use, which is another thing you'd have fun finding in a post-apocalyptic world. He'd have to pick up a new gun pretty often, which would likely already be halfway to disrepair, and he'd need different bullets for it most likely.
Though, yeah, I do think his "Sword" and shield are a little too shabby in the pictures.


aaand finally, I do agree with Zelda lacking some femininity. I'm sure she's gotta be all tough and tomboyish to survive, but her face needs some work.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> I like them better, you can't really have a post-apocalypse world with kawaii animu faces.


I see no reason not to. 


donaldgx said:


> Good for fan-fiction i suppose. The only thing i dislike about his designs is the Hero's Sword. It looks really...... well, they are not that good


It fit the idea of what they are going for. Also it not like they are the master sword.


Hells Malice said:


> aaand finally, I do agree with Zelda lacking some femininity. I'm sure she's gotta be all tough and tomboyish to survive, but her face needs some work.


I agree, but how would it be made more femininity? Smaller neck and face?

It would look like they need to chose the act style that is more "kawaii animu". The one that look the most princess-like is the one I'm referring to.

In the second source, it has different bowguns.


----------



## wasim (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks good...... except link.


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 17, 2011)

Skyward Sword in a way could also be considered post apocalyptic.


Spoiler



There's a lot of advanced high-tech scattered all around Lanayru desert and it's more obvious after Link is finally told about an almost End of the World war that occurred nearly a Millennium back. The people in Skyloft are totally unaware about the tech, except a few individuals. It kinda reminded me about Breath of Fire 3 with the last map taking place in a high-tech city, while the rest of the world is in a near feudal era.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 17, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > *Because apparently they can develop a police force and riot gear but fuck guns.*
> ...



have any of you seen the movie The Book of Eli? having a sword there was totally believable, not to mention awesome, yet the guy with "power" and his lackeys had guns.

maybe a limited number of people control the remaining ammo. also, it could be that some monsters are impervious to bullets. maybe you'll get a magic shield that is impervious to bullets later on. gotta agree with Zelda having a manly face. maybe it's the hair.

all that being said, if i wanted to play something like a post-apocalyptic Zelda, I would play Crystalis for the NES.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2011)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> have any of you seen the movie The Book of Eli? having a sword there was totally believable, not to mention awesome, yet the guy with "power" and his lackeys had guns.
> 
> maybe a limited number of people control the remaining ammo. also, it could be that some monsters are impervious to bullets. maybe you'll get a magic shield that is impervious to bullets later on. gotta agree with Zelda having a manly face. ,aybe it's the hair.
> 
> all that being said, if i wanted to play something like a post-apocalyptic Zelda, I would play Crystalis for the NES.



Eli didn't have a sword, he had a machete. It's probably easier to find a machete than a sword.

If a monster can be hit by an arrow or a sword, what reasonable explanation is there that they'd be impervious to bullets?

I don't expect ammo and guns to be lying around left and right but it wouldn't be unreasonable to find a gun in the post apocalypse and have some ammo.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FencingFoxFTW said:
> 
> 
> > have any of you seen the movie The Book of Eli? having a sword there was totally believable, not to mention awesome, yet the guy with "power" and his lackeys had guns.
> ...



sword, machete, smorshete...same use

about a mosnter being impervious to bullets, maybe later on the game you'll find a Magic Sword. can't take the mysticism out of a Zelda game.

even if you dont consider that possibility, maybe some monsters will have such thick skin, that slashing your way thru it would make a better statement than wasting the few ammo you'll find.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 19, 2011)

Art-style, feel, everything is good but the only thing missing is the Master Sword, without that this is not The Legend Of Zelda


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 19, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> Art-style, feel, everything is good but the only thing missing is the Master Sword, without that this is not The Legend Of Zelda


I'm pretty sure there are Zelda games without the Master Sword. Maybe this time it has been lost "forever".


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 19, 2011)

Link and Ganon look badass, Zelda isn't hot or even cute at all.

Now this game would be quite cool to play but Nintendo will never pick this up as it is too mature.


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> Zelda isn't hot or even cute at all.








You would think that wouldn't you


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this could be a very good game if it would ever be created


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Those are some pretty cool pictures.
> 
> It's too bad nintendo would never pick this up, because it'd make a pretty awesome new Zelda game.


My thoughts exactly


----------

